# Hola!



## RelativeMischief (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey there all, I'm Aaron.

I found this site through a link on Pro Sound Web. Hmm, a little about me I geuss: I'm an audio engineer by trade, don't remember much of the math  but as for where stuff goes and what it does, I'm pretty good. I work for a local A/V company in beautiful Kelowna, British Columbia, Canada. 

SW Audio/Visual (Shamless Advertising)

I spent most of high school as a performer on stage (Bass Trombone), but moved on to tech when I was in grade 11. I was the TD for the local theatre by grade 12 and working some 300-600 seat concerts before I graded. I took a year of recording technology at the Center for Arts and Technology and thats about it.

I write classical/loung/game music on my spare time and piss the neighbours off with my "totally over-compensating for something" bass.

Anyway, for the younger ones here, hopefully I can pass on something I learned, and for everyone else ... well, I'm still pretty young myself 

Cheers eh!

Aaron "RM" Petlikau


----------



## Nephilim (Apr 28, 2004)

God damn do I love bass trombone. I couldn't afford the rental, so I learned slide tenor. Woohoo! Welcome


----------

